# Last item you bought?



## luvs (Feb 27, 2009)

i bought black hairdye. my bleach/blue shines through my last black hairdye job too much.

what'd you buy last?


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 27, 2009)

Grocery shopping last night - tomatoes, chicken, plain cream cheese, milk, eggs, challah & yogurt


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2009)

online purchase of vac sealing rolls.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 27, 2009)

lowfat vanilla ice cream and some lovely looking rosemary ciabatta rolls


----------



## Mel! (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought some oranges, milk and potato chips this morning.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 27, 2009)

I just bought some 75% off Valentines candy (Heart-shaped boxes)- for ME !

oh, yeah, and some dishwasher soap........


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 27, 2009)

As usual gas for the car - lol


----------



## roadfix (Feb 27, 2009)

Last purchase I made was just 2 hours ago.  I purchased shares of Citigroup moments before market close.


----------



## Mama (Feb 27, 2009)

50 lbs. of boneless, skinless chicken breast on sale for the freezer.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 27, 2009)

Spring/Easter things for a swap I recently joined.  My partner is from Michigan.. should be fun!


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 27, 2009)

Dish Washer Soap
Oscar Meyer Sliced Ham
Kraft Sliced Cheese
Cheetos
Oreos's Cookies
Bread
Fruit Juice
Sandwich bags
Dog Food
Cat Food
Vodka
Beer
Dole Salad Mix
Eggs
Bacon
Butter


----------



## busyfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

A coffee at Tim Horton's.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 28, 2009)

A 1/2 order of biscuits and gravy with 3 strips of bacon and hashbrowns at the Roundup Restaurant this morning before I went to work.


----------



## shortchef (Feb 28, 2009)

Fishing tackle! Two rods with spinning reels, a well-equipped tackle box, landing net, bait bucket--all for $30. It was on craigslist--the guy and his family are moving to Brazil and will not be close to water. Since I am learning to fish, this was a real bargain. Everything is in good shape, too!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 28, 2009)

groceries!! LOL


----------



## babetoo (Feb 28, 2009)

container for my "crops in pots" this is going to be an expensive project.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 28, 2009)

Ordered Pizza Hut for my daughter's birthday tonight. She just turned 28.

2 Large... Stuffed Crust, Super Supreme (the works) $22.00 each.
2 P-Zones... Supreme... $1.00 each (with coupons)
1 2-Liter Pepsi... $1.25
1 2-Liter Dr Pepper... $.25


----------



## Katie H (Feb 28, 2009)

Ordered, online, a ticket to see _The Wizard of Oz_ at a local community theater.  My brother has been performing with the theater group for several years and I always go to the productions in which he's performing.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 28, 2009)

I didn't spend a dime today.


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Feb 28, 2009)

Ha, I spent $2 on TOMORROWS San Francisco Chronicle!  (small store down the road, they will save the Sunday paper before they run out, if you pay on Saturday!)


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 28, 2009)

Chinese Take-out for DH and my Father on Thursday...I am still eating it!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 28, 2009)

Went to Sam's this morning for bread and milk. The milk was down to $2.22 a gallon. Is that about what you pay?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 1, 2009)

Aside from going out to lunch, I didn't buy anything today, either.  Yesterday? Went to the store, bought a loaf of french bread and some evaporated milk for coffee. Grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Claire (Mar 1, 2009)

Guess we're on the same page here, groceries for the week.


----------



## Essiebunny (Mar 1, 2009)

A Jimmy John's turkey sandwich and a bag of their potato chips.


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Mar 1, 2009)

JoAnn...2.22 a gallon?  Where exactally do you shop...they're giving it away!  We pay 3.50 plus in the big stores, 4.50 in the smaller ones...


----------



## roadfix (Mar 1, 2009)

JoAnn L. said:


> The milk was down to $2.22 a gallon.


 
Are you sure it wasn't gas?  That's what I paid for gas this week.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 1, 2009)

dog food, cat food, chili w/ beans, bathroom tissue, paper towels and kleenex.


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Mar 1, 2009)

cat litter and cancer sticks.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 1, 2009)

I got the milk at Sam's. I get the 1% and yes it is only $2.22 a gallon. Right now our gas is $1.81 a gallon.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 2, 2009)

two packets of 'fuchka'


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 2, 2009)

bread, peanut butter, apple butter, cheetos, capri-sun juice.


----------



## Claire (Mar 3, 2009)

A pair of really great, very practical, fleece-lined clogs (Columbia).  Shoes have got to be 100% practical for me, I live on the side of a steep hill and do a lot of walking.  The woman who owns a shop in town that carries good, practical shoes always tells me when she sees me if there's an end-of-season sale coming up and these were pretty expensive shoes that I got for a great price.  I'll only get a week or two wear out of them this year, but will have nice new shoes next winter.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 3, 2009)

Emergency shopping yesterday as I run out of flour for my breadmakiing activity --- King Arthur's Unbleached bread flour. and of course I saw some cunchies for my doggie at the pet's aisle...I knew he likes a 'surprise' everytime I come back to the car.


----------



## DimityrDimitrov (Mar 3, 2009)

16 gb usb flash drive


----------



## radhuni (Mar 8, 2009)

A trial pack of sugar free.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 8, 2009)

Too many things to mention.  I did my usual every two week shopping on Wednesday.  Bought everything from yarn to kitty litter.  Spent nearly $200 and filled up the car; got gas, too.  There's still a 50-pound bag of litter and a case of soft drinks in the car that needs to come in the house.

One of my bargains was a 3-pound bag of lemons for 99 cents.  I think I'll make a Shaker lemon pie this week.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 8, 2009)

We got our new  ( well, new to us, it was from an antique store) kitchen table and chairs yesterday.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> We got our new  ( well, new to us, it was from an antique store) kitchen table and chairs yesterday.



I'd love to see a picture!!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 8, 2009)

Last, last thing ~ beer.  Before that was a DVD player for my daughter.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2009)

Last night from Whole Foods - a wonderful filet of wild salmon, some fresh broccoli raab, mixed heirloom cherry tomatoes, broccolini, & several packages of flavored chicken sausages.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 8, 2009)

Curtain materials for my dumping station, kitchen, family room and the main bathroom...we are renovating and painting this winter so I want to do my own curtains in between my cooking meals, taking care of our puppy and my husband, cleaning the house and raking the leaves from the front yard.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 8, 2009)

Cooper'sMom said:


> Curtain materials for my dumping station, kitchen, family room and the main bathroom...we are renovating and painting this winter so I want to do my own curtains in between my cooking meals, taking care of our puppy and my husband, cleaning the house and raking the leaves from the front yard.



Poor thing.  You have nothing to do.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 9, 2009)

Flower seeds for the window box and pots on the balcony.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 9, 2009)

three pairs of jeans for the kid.


----------



## x-termin8or (Mar 9, 2009)

Kingsmille Bread.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 9, 2009)

boxer shorts.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 9, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Poor thing. You have nothing to do.


 
Thanks...


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 9, 2009)

A wonderful new cane covered in sparkly multicoloured butterflies!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 9, 2009)

A bar of Oilatum moisturizing soap. I tried it and I like it.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 9, 2009)

My medications


----------



## luvs (Mar 9, 2009)

kitty litter & kitty food...  my landlord relented... tigger is on his way!!!


----------



## radhuni (Mar 11, 2009)

A packet of cornflour


----------



## Toots (Mar 11, 2009)

On the way home from work last night I purchased 2  garlic bulbs.


----------



## fahriye (Mar 11, 2009)

Walnut bread, red cabbage, brie cheese and Erasure CD from the supermarket.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmmm...doggie training yesterday at the Dogs' Museum so I bought me a pack of playing cards (I collect them!) and a Rottweiler mug for DH.


----------



## Dove (Mar 12, 2009)

*A 32" TV for me and a 42" TV for my son...go figure *


----------



## radhuni (Mar 12, 2009)

a packet of pink aabir ( the powdered color use in Holi)


----------



## letscook (Mar 12, 2009)

new hand mixer  yesterday  -- how dare my old one break down after 8-10 years.  
I guess it was just plain wore out,


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 12, 2009)

milk
bread
eggs
potatoes
onions
lettuce
tomatoes
cabbage
salad dressing
cucumbers
lunchables


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 12, 2009)

Monkfish
Tuna
Red snapper
Prawns
Trout


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2009)

Bio-Spot cat flea treatment via eBay.  Time to prepare for hot weather and what it brings.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 12, 2009)

New furnishings for our finally restored bathrooms! 
New pillows
An excellent new cereal (among other groceries)
A Daisy/Sunflower cutter for making sugar flowers


----------



## radhuni (Mar 13, 2009)

A bottle of sugar free natura


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 13, 2009)

Milk and Mayonaise


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 13, 2009)

a cheeseburger


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 13, 2009)

A new computer game called "Chains 2: Relinked" at the Friday the 13th online sale.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 15, 2009)

Two plants for myt Bf's aunt.  She just got out of the hospital.  I found a hyacinth and tulip plant.  That's nice because she can plant them outside later.   Mark is going to bring them over to her tonight, I don't feel that hot.  If I'm getting something, i don't want to pass it on to her.  I'll see her at Easter time.


----------



## luvs (Mar 16, 2009)

cresent roll dough & flavored water


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought a 6 Discs DVD set called "America's Scenic RV Adventures". The Ultimate Road Trip. I got it at Sam's Club for $19.88.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 16, 2009)

85 dollars worth of groceries


----------



## radhuni (Mar 17, 2009)

3 kg rohu fish


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 18, 2009)

A bunch of kid-pajamas that cost much more than I wanted to pay but I didn't want to haul my kids to the other end of town.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 18, 2009)

Software to do my (and a bunch of family and friends') income tax!


----------



## luvs (Mar 18, 2009)

new doc marten shoes.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 18, 2009)

flowers for the patio--candytuft and verbena


----------



## radhuni (Mar 19, 2009)

A pair of dhotis


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 19, 2009)

I just bought my first iPod - woo hoo! 16G iPod nano, bright purple. I ordered it from Amazon and had it sent to friends in Texas who are coming down in a few weeks. Can't wait to get it...I love to listen to music while I paint.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 19, 2009)

$200-worth of groceries/supplies, fabric, yarn, thrift store stuff, and lunch out with a friend.  The fun part is hauling everything inside, especially the 50-pound bags of kitty litter.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 19, 2009)

Six plates, $3 at the Goodwill.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 19, 2009)

A propane refill for the gas grill and a 8 watt flourecent light tube for my under cabinet lighting.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 23, 2009)

Bengali New Year is coming so I bought two nighties for my sisters as New Year gift.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 23, 2009)

The special offer in the supermarket accross the street today is a bucket of fruit for 5 Euros including the bucket, so I bought one.


----------



## les (Mar 23, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Software to do my (and a bunch of family and friends') income tax!


that's a boring purchase LP..you'll have to come shopping with me next time

Food & Wine from Harrods


----------



## les (Mar 23, 2009)

last purchase was minted lamb chops


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 23, 2009)

Shun Elite 6 inch utility knife


----------



## Katie H (Mar 23, 2009)

Car adapter/power source for my computer and a skein of yarn.


----------



## blocksnboards (Mar 23, 2009)

A new Solid Maple and Walnut Cutting Board for my wife for her birthday. I got it from an online source. They have the most beautiful hand made boards. Not mass produced


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 23, 2009)

milk and chocolate chips to make cookies!


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 23, 2009)

Greenfield Stabilizer bike kickstand


----------



## luvs (Mar 24, 2009)

candy! pop rocks..... & also a notebook fer my next cycle of classes.


----------



## les (Mar 24, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> milk and chocolate chips to make cookies!



that's better LOL mmmmmmmmm


----------



## radhuni (Mar 25, 2009)

Full plate Chicken Tandoori


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 25, 2009)

Bought some nice pork tenderloins for dinner tonight - DD is bringing over her new boyfriend. Woo-hoo!


----------



## radhuni (Mar 26, 2009)

A bottle of appy fizz


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 26, 2009)

about 25 pounds of good quality chocolate for a catering event!  I hope it makes it there!  LOL!!!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 26, 2009)

some cobalt dishs such as 9 by 13 pan. on sale for 1:99 cents. got four different kinds. the sale was on line at corning ware, i think, no wait. it was worldkitchen.com. a real bargain.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 26, 2009)

beef tips
sausage patties
chicken wings
chicken nuggets
bacon
catfish
fantail shrimp
green beans
asparagus
corn
california blend
carrots
potatoes
broccoli
onions
mushrooms
pepsi


----------



## luvs (Mar 27, 2009)

wowsers, laurie!!

i bought a pink miniature purse.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 27, 2009)

Grandson and I were at Menards this morning and on the way home saw our first Garage Sale of the year. Of course, we had to stop. Got a beautiful picture for the bedroom and got Josh some great toys. We sure had a good time.


----------



## mikki (Mar 28, 2009)

This morning I bought tule, after dinner mints and M&MS for my DD wedding.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2009)

luvs said:


> wowsers, laurie!!
> 
> i bought a pink miniature purse.



Thanks, luvs!  The wedding isn't until the beggining of June but I need to make chocolate covered strawberries, chocolate sauce, ganache topped brownies, peppermint patties and 4 different kinds of nanaimo bars.  The chocolate was on sale so it was best to buy it now.  Only trouble is I need to keep it in a cool dark place.....where nobody can find it LOL!!!

I can't imagine you buying anything that wasn't pink!  

Yesterday, amoung other things, I bought a whole sirloin tip to be turned into various cuts, a kilo of my favourite salami that is usually only stocked in Costco at Christmas, and my first stockpile of icing sugar for the summer (4 kg - I figure I will need about 20 kg at least!).


----------



## aHobbs (Mar 28, 2009)

2 bottler of wine (merlot Vendange - yum)!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2009)

mikki said:


> This morning I bought tule, after dinner mints and M&MS for my DD wedding.



I bet you will be making table favours for awhile!  I bet you are getting excited.  I know I am with my 5 weddings and I am only the caterer/cake maker!  When is the wedding Mikki?


----------



## radhuni (Mar 29, 2009)

A packet of 'Kachori' mix


----------



## Claire (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been catalog buying; mostly clothing items, ostensibly for NEXT winter on sale now.  Given that THIS winter just won't seem to end, instead of going into "seasonable clothing" storage, I'm wearing the sweaters, etc, THIS year.  Yes, woke up to winter again.  Well, in like a lamb, out like a lion, is really this year.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Bought a washer yesterday!! YAY, I can wash without wringing out the clothes again,lol


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 1, 2009)

Went to a garage sale this morning and bought 20 issues of "Bon Appetit" magazine for $1. I like to read the Letters To The Editor, R.S.V.P., were they ask for recipes from restaurant's they have eaten at.


----------



## bethzaring (May 1, 2009)

a bolt, think it was 60 yards, of cheesecloth and a half pound of madagascar vanilla beans


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2009)

being delivered today. three hundred dollars worth of food. then on same bill bout sixty dollars worth of paper goods. etc.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 1, 2009)

Four 5 pounds bags of Uncle Ben's rice of which 2 of those bags were free. That was at my local supermarket and then this morning on the internet I bought nose clips, kick boards and a Dolphin Slalom set for my son to play in the pool.


----------



## luckytrim (May 1, 2009)

2-LB Chilean Sea Bass Steak--------- now, what do i DO with it ??


----------



## blissful (May 1, 2009)

Gosh, I'm so 'not the shopper'. I am a purchaser at work and just am worn out from spending money, I don't like spending money, isn't that weird. I bought 2 pears and one apple for $1.19 and this week-end I HAVE to get a water softener. URG!
I have some questions to you all about WHERE you spend your money but I won't hijack this thread, I'll start a new one. And by the way, I miss all of you, I'm so busy at work I don't get to come here much anymore. Hugs, ~Bliss


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2009)

Bought a great pair of white Vera Wang flip flop-style wedgies yesterday at Kohl's.  Had a store credit and used the senior discount.  In the end, they were less than $9.  I even ended up with about $3. in change from the store credit, so I spent nothing out of pocket.  Also bought a crochet hook for a friend.


----------



## lifesaver (May 1, 2009)

Dog food
cat food
cat litter
toilet tissue
paper towels
trash bags
pepsi
orange juice
white grapefruit juice
tomato juice
bread
lunch meat
chicken
burritos
ice
beer 
vodka


----------



## bethzaring (May 1, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Bought a great pair of white Vera Wang flip flop-style wedgies yesterday at Kohl's. Had a store credit and used the senior discount. In the end, they were less than $9. I even ended up with about $3. in change from the store credit, so I spent nothing out of pocket. Also bought a crochet hook for a friend.


 
That's great Katie!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 1, 2009)

Last thing I bought was a bluetooth. I love it!!


----------



## roadfix (May 1, 2009)

Last thing I bought was early this morning before coming into work.  I bought more common shares of WAMU.


----------



## justplainbill (May 2, 2009)

All-Clad stainless deep sauté pan.  It's not too stainless.  So much for made in USA.  We do not plan to buy any more of this product line.


----------



## roadfix (May 2, 2009)

I almost forgot.  On Thursday I bought a Brinkman Gourmet electric water smoker.  I gave up on trying to smoke and regulate temperature on my large charcoal grill.....never got the hang of it.


----------



## babetoo (May 2, 2009)

last night found a site, that sells patterns on line.  then they send directions complete and a picture.   i bought three , one knitting , for a purse,  and two for new baby gifts. a bunting, and a really cute quilt. all three only cost me six dollars. thought it a clever approach


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 2, 2009)

Went shopping yesterday in Vallarta (the place is pretty deserted because of the flu scare) and bought a new card for my digital camera and a charger for my iPod. Also bought a t-shirt for DH, some groceries at Sam's Club, a glass ornament from Michoacan for my sister and some new nail polish. I was shopped out.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 3, 2009)

A small computer table.


----------



## lifesaver (May 17, 2009)

I bought Easter Baskets along with little toys and all the candy filling for my grandchildren.


----------



## Katie H (May 17, 2009)

Bought gas at Sam's club on my way home from Constance and Kim's house.  We had a blast!


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2009)

aughh! details?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essiebunny (May 17, 2009)

Babetoo,
Will you share the site?


----------



## IronSides (May 18, 2009)

I bought new Ralph Lauren bathroom towels, hand towels and wash cloths at TJ Maxx for an awesome price!


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 18, 2009)

I just bought my grandson Josh (who just turned 7) a new book on the U.S. Presidents and First Ladies. A few months ago I got him a little book on the Presidents at Goodwill for 50 cents. Well, he has all of them memorized. He knows all of the birthdays and the terms they were in office. He wants to know everything about them all. Who were their parents, how many kids did they have? We read that Thomas Jeffersons dad was friends with the Indians near their home and now Josh wants to know all about the Indians too. I am loving this. What a joy to see his face when we learn something new. I am also learning so much. All of this started with that first little book.


----------



## bethzaring (May 18, 2009)

went on a buying spree today online, 25# goat minerals, 35# kelp meal, wormer medicine, milk filters, new collar for the buck...and just went to town and picked up a 50 pound bag of yukon gold seed potatoes....we have had many rot in the ground, just like last year


----------



## justplainbill (May 18, 2009)

Buying online, what kind of shipping charges did you incur for 25# goat minerals and 35# kelp meal?


----------



## babetoo (May 18, 2009)

Essiebunny said:


> Babetoo,
> Will you share the site?


 
sure i will, it is e-PatternsCentral.com.

enjoy


----------

